# Mexico?



## JakeWIlls92 (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do their people join cartels? Why don't the people of Mexico embrace the modern Western lifestyle? How do we get third world nations to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do we have Bloods and Crips? Why can't we get a large segment of OUR population to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 12, 2014)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why do their people join cartels? Why don't the people of Mexico embrace the modern Western lifestyle? How do we get third world nations to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?



You might be the first American to give a damn about what's going on in Mexico in 100 years.  I wonder what would happen if more Americans started to give a damn?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 12, 2014)

Why are Americans responsible for caring what happens in Mexico? What we should be doing is sending their citizens back by the bus load and ensuring no more get in here until they learn how to run their own damned country.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Dec 13, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do their people join cartels? Why don't the people of Mexico embrace the modern Western lifestyle? How do we get third world nations to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?
> ...



Half my in-laws and my wife as well are all Hispanic and they could give a fuck about what's happening in Mexico.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JakeWIlls92 said:
> ...



To tell you the truth... I'm Hispanic and I don't give a fuck about what's happening in Mexico either.  But I'll bet you a dollar that the U.S. involving itself in Mexico would be a lot more beneficial than participating in the middle east cluster fuck.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Why? Is Mexico interested in flying planes into buildings here?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



We should only care about a place if they're trying to fly planes into our buildings???

Really???

Because I'm pretty sure that's what terrorists want.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 13, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do their people join cartels? Why don't the people of Mexico embrace the modern Western lifestyle? How do we get third world nations to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?
> ...


There isn't much America can do about Mexico's problems.  I truly hate what's happened in Mexico over the last 20 years.  So many places we use to go, are just not safe anymore.  The Mexican people need to rise up and take their country back.  The place is run by drug lords and corrupt politicians.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 13, 2014)

Flopper said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JakeWIlls92 said:
> ...



We can legalize weed and send our Navy Seals in to smoke their Cartel's.

THEN we can deal with their politicians.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 13, 2014)

Actually no we can't unless Mexico asks us to.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Dec 13, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



What do you mean by "involving ourselves" in Mexico? We've spent billions on Mexico's industrial infrastructure, and millions of jobs in Mexico are dependent on the American industrial base established there. Also, most Americans aren't aware of the fact that Mexico lost the capacity to feed itself long ago, thus the US has been subsidizing Mexico's staple, corn, for at least a decade. If America stopped feeding Mexicans, there'd have been significant famine there years ago. We do a lot for Mexico.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 13, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...


Mexico has a lot of natural Resources we can exploit and will put lots of their people to work and then start driving the cartels out....


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 13, 2014)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why do their people join cartels? Why don't the people of Mexico embrace the modern Western lifestyle? How do we get third world nations to embrace the modern Western lifestyle?



Well they embrace them because it's the only way to get their hands on a dollar bill instead of a peso.  Why do you think tourists are hounded and victims down there?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 13, 2014)

Mexico is a failure.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

If you have ever been to Mexico, there suburbs are no different than American suburbs and cities. Of course, there are a lot of poor outside of these epicenters...but Mexico isn't all shacks and misery.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 13, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...


If you're referring to the subsidies we give American farmers that sell their products in Mexico, there're putting Mexican farmers out of business. The demand we created for Ethanol is sucking about 40% of their corn into ethanol production.  And those billions for industrial infrastructure aren't coming from the US government but from multinational corporations like VW, BASF, IBM, GM, HP, Sony,and Nissan seeking to take advantage of cheap semi-skilled labor.  The US demand for drugs has turned Mexico into a country ruled by drug lords and crooked politicians.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 14, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Uhhhh No. The constitution of Mexico gives the state oil company, Pemex, exclusive rights over oil production. Pemex cannot take foreign investments and can't invest in new production methods because the Mexican treasury treats it as free money and puts all the profits into the general fund for things like promoting emigration to the US.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


things can be changed....and they have other natural resources besides oil.....


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)

Flopper said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JakeWIlls92 said:
> ...



The drug cartels would not exist is there wasn't a market for their products!!!

 Only a very small portion of Mexico's population works for the cartels. And, those who do are there because of the $$$$$.


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Correction! The president and Mexican congress have recently amended the constitution to allow for private investments in Mexican petroleum and PEMEX, the Mexican petroleum outlet.


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)

Mexico's major problem is a matter of the 29 ruling families, _Criollos_ who still have pure Spanish blood - control everything and refuse to bend to modern ways. 

Watch Hispanic TV some time and you will see the vast majority of Mexican stars have clear European visages - not the typical cross-breed _Mestizo_s or _Indios_.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 14, 2014)

I expected that self hating wetback, owl to comment on his people.


----------

